# Do I need special food for mom to reguratate to baby?



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello All,
We finally have a female for peekaboo and they are setting on an egg!
When the young'in is hatched does momma need a special food to reguratate to the hatchling?
Right now we are feeding Pigeon Pellets?

Please Help! So the wee one don't starve!!

my email address is [email protected]
put in the subject Pigeons
thank you

peekabooandtwo


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

peekabooandtwo said:


> Hello All,
> We finally have a female for peekaboo and they are setting on an egg!
> When the young'in is hatched does momma need a special food to reguratate to the hatchling?
> Right now we are feeding Pigeon Pellets?
> ...


No, you don't need special food to be regurgitated. The parents will form what's call "pigeon milk" and that's what they will feed the baby for the first 5 or 6 days of it's life. Then, slowly, they will start adding seeds to the pigeon milk and at about 8 days or so, the babies will be on seeds only. I personally have never used pigeon pellets, so can't say yea or nay about them. I've always provided a seed diet for my birds. Hope this helps.


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you for the answer! Just found out today there are 2 eggs.
to me they both look like they are fertilzed. about 1/3 of both eggs are dark.
is this good?

What kind of seeds to you feed?

we get the pellets from a tractor supply company.
thank you again.

peekabooandtwo


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi. I tried the Tractor Supply Pigeon Pellets but my birds were already spoiled by seeds. they also market a pigeon mix which is seeds and grains, you could ask if they'll order in a bag of that for you to try. My local store will do that. 

A good mix for me has been just plain wild bird seed mix plus added things like lentils, green or yellow peas, barley, safflower, some cracked corn (if it's not already in the wild birdseed, and more for us now cuz it's cold here), wheat, anything else good for them and sized right. I've tried black beans and navy beans but my birds either can't swallow them or don't like them. I buy and make up only a small amount at a time so it's fresh. Also they love to have things like very finely chopped kale, romaine lettuce, broccoli - and go nuts for fresh sprouts.

You could try offering them bits of new things and see what they like. It takes time for them to sample and decide if they like new foods. Like kids!


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

The Snipes,
Thanks for the tip of seeds. I picked up a seed mixture from a Meijers store because it was clearance. It has a lot of what you said to use including hot peppers so the "squirrels" won't eat it. I mixed it right with the pellets.
peekaboo took right after it as he was off the nest. Don't know if two has tried it yet.
We peeked through the eggs yesterday and the eggs are getting full.
I figure on Dec 10 we should have some wee ones!
I see you are in Michigan also. 
I am by Adrian. Are you close or up north further?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

hey congrats on the new addition to your family, btw... =)


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks we are anxious to see them. Told the hubby and granddaughter that we might lose one of the egglets. 
Daddy sure is a cooing right now. it is 10:23 pm.
I sure enjoy listening to them when they get going. when I come out in the morning 2:45 am he starts growling like. Daddy paces back and forth, like a nervous daddy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

peekabooandtwo said:


> The Snipes,
> Thanks for the tip of seeds. I picked up a seed mixture from a Meijers store because it was clearance. It has a lot of what you said to use including hot peppers so the "squirrels" won't eat it. I mixed it right with the pellets.
> peekaboo took right after it as he was off the nest. Don't know if two has tried it yet.
> We peeked through the eggs yesterday and the eggs are getting full.
> ...


FYI: I'm NOT SURE you should include the hot peppers in the pigeon mix, that sounds like a wild bird feed. it is probably okay to give with the pellets, but get the hot peppers out, and any sunflower seeds in the shells that are big with stripes, and any broken corn-if there is any in it, pigeons cannot digest them and break them down well.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

peekabooandtwo said:


> The Snipes,
> Thanks for the tip of seeds. I picked up a seed mixture from a Meijers store because it was clearance. It has a lot of what you said to use including hot peppers so the "squirrels" won't eat it. I mixed it right with the pellets.
> peekaboo took right after it as he was off the nest. Don't know if two has tried it yet.
> We peeked through the eggs yesterday and the eggs are getting full.
> ...


Hi, I'm north of where you are, if you drove straight up 52 to Owosso you'd be near where I work...but, I live way the other side of Flint! Long drive, what can you do.

Congrats on the soon to be babies!  Keep us informed! We love pictures too


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi PEEKABOOANDTWO, Do you live near WESTLAND? .GEORGE


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

No, Adrian just north of Ohio.

I checked on the eggs today under mom and dad came down and got agressive, so it is probably a matter of time? no light came through the eggs today. 26-28 days is the 9 or 10th.
I will get the hot peppers out. thanks for the tips ALL OF YOU.


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh I told boo and two that I would leave them alone and not bother them anymore. It is amazing how they can puff up the feathers!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

peekabooandtwo said:


> Oh I told boo and two that I would leave them alone and not bother them anymore. It is amazing how they can puff up the feathers!!


I was going to post and say that it really would be best if you don't handle the eggs very much. Since you've already candled them and know they are good, there's really not much else you can do or will see until they hatch. When it very close to the hatch day, it's very important that the eggs don't get disturbed and that they stay in the right position so that the baby can get out. Dad and Mom know how to do that..........so, now it's just a wait and see thingy........good luck!


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

okay thanks, they just did the changing of the guards, momma is just a danceing and exercising she should be a poopzilla 
is shooting poop okay she has been doing this since we got her.loose but not runny. dad is like a chicken poop?

What is funny how they pass gas WOW it permeates the whole trailer!!


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Anybody There??

We Have A Egg Hatched.
What Can We Do 
How Do We Know If They Are Feeding It


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow What A Sweet Baby,momma Is Feeding It!!!
What A Proud Papa And Momma


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

YEY! Congratulations on your new baby!
I'm sure the parents will take care of their baby just fine! As long as they are keeping him warm and feeding him...I think just a little feeding at first and then gradually increases according to some of the other posts about newborns. 
Look forward to seeing some pics when you get a chance!
Blessings to All!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on the new baby! Just keep a very close eye on things to be sure the parent birds are keeping the baby warm by sitting on it and that the crop has food in it starting about 6-8 hours after hatching. Newly hatched babies won't eat or need to be fed right away as they will still be absorbing the yolk sac.

Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

egg #2 hatched today but baby died. it lived a while until big brother laid on him.
twink baby #1 is a week old tomorrow and is big and getting pin feathers. gonna be the same color as daddy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

peekabooandtwo said:


> egg #2 hatched today but baby died. it lived a while until big brother laid on him.
> twink baby #1 is a week old tomorrow and is big and getting pin feathers. gonna be the same color as daddy.


That's very odd to have this second egg hatch an entire week after the first one. I'm sorry the newly hatched baby didn't make it.

Terry


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello to everyone,
Momma, Daddy and Baby Boo is doing wonderful.During the past weeks I have been amazed how fast the baby grew. It is the same color as daddy, but I think that it is a female, because the back side moves just like moms. Dads doesn't do this.
How long should I leave the baby in with the father, ie breeding?
They have been weaning her. She sure gets noise when they refuse to feed her. The food bowls are down so she can feed also.
They are watching me as I write this and talking to each other. I'm glad I don't understand pigeon!!
Well all of you take care this new year.
Becky


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news update! I'm glad the baby is doing so well. I don't think you can really tell the sex of the baby just yet, but perhaps your observations are right on!

Once the baby is fully self feeding/drinking, it can be removed from the parents. 

Terry


----------



## peekabooandtwo (Apr 12, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the info.
momma is setting again!
there was an egg yesterday. ma and pa are taking turns.
twinkleboo is still chirpping and trying to fly.
talk with you all again soon
Becky


----------

